# Question for those who live in cold climates....



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I'm thinking of going to a Comic-con type event in Austin Texas in November.

I'm told the temperature drops quite low at night, and since I live sub-tropical, I'm going to feel it.

Can anyone recommend where to get a decent winter overcoat, which can go over normal clothes, and do all the cold protection work? I was thinking below the knees and wool.

Last time I was in the US in Oct/Nov, I had a London Fog Overcoat on over a leather jacket with fur insert, and I still froze. The overcoat simply wasn't up to the job. Admittedly, this was Green Bay Wisconsin, not Texas, but at some point I'm likely to be in Europe in winter as well, so a decent overcoat would be useful.

Any recommendations? They need to be able to send to Australia.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

You consider Austin, Texas, to be cold at night? Coming from London, England, I genuinely envy you!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Austin in November is probably pretty unpredictable, depending on weather patterns (cold front coming in from the Rockies to the northwest, or warm moist air coming from the east). It's probably not likely to reach actual freezing temperatures (0C/32F), but no doubt there are possibilities of getting fairly close -- or being almost sub-tropical. 

I personally have a Carhartt coat that I use for actual winter weather here in New Jersey, USA, which works fine for my Chicago-born self (where it _really_ gets cold in the winter), though it just goes down to mid-hip or so. (When it gets _really_ cold, like single-digit Fahrenheit, the long johns come out of the dresser.  ) Their products are targeted toward people who work out doors, and as such their stuff is generally pretty durable and not overpriced like high-fashion stuff is. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

A.G. Richards said:


> You consider Austin, Texas, to be cold at night? Coming from London, England, I genuinely envy you!


I was in Ireland in Nov 2005, and even though I was wearing 6 layers of clothing, including thermal undies, leather jacket with fleece lining, and London Fog overcoat, I froze! When I arrived at Heathrow to change flights, I was suddenly boiling, and had to dash into the first toilet I could find to remove the thermal undies. It was colder there than in the US.



NogDog said:


> Austin in November is probably pretty unpredictable, depending on weather patterns (cold front coming in from the Rockies to the northwest, or warm moist air coming from the east). It's probably not likely to reach actual freezing temperatures (0C/32F), but no doubt there are possibilities of getting fairly close -- or being almost sub-tropical.
> 
> I personally have a Carhartt coat that I use for actual winter weather here in New Jersey, USA, which works fine for my Chicago-born self (where it _really_ gets cold in the winter), though it just goes down to mid-hip or so. (When it gets _really_ cold, like single-digit Fahrenheit, the long johns come out of the dresser.  ) Their products are targeted toward people who work out doors, and as such their stuff is generally pretty durable and not overpriced like high-fashion stuff is. Your mileage may vary.


I'm told area I'm going to be staying in most of the time is on a high plateau, and while the days are nice, the temperature drops fast in the late afternoon, and gets cold at night. Sounds a lot like Melbourne or Adelaide, and I deliberately try not to go there any more.

15C is cold for me these days, simply because its what I'm used to now. I haven't worn 2 jumpers in years now, and the leather jacket hasn't been worn since my last trip south.

I looked up Carhart, but really want something longer, down to below knees length.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I live in the Austin area and NogDog is right - November is very unpredictable, but we rarely see freezing temperatures that early in the winter.  January and February are typically the cold months for us.  I am no help for coats since I wear jeans and a leather bomber jacket no matter how cold it gets.  But I would definitely recommend some accessories:  a good pair of gloves, a hat, and a scarf.  It's also a good idea to look at companies that sell fleece or silk for insulating layering pieces.  
I like the fleece quarter zip pullovers from Sahalie - not sure if they ship to Australia.


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm from Canada and truthfully I think Texas in November should be warm but I could be wrong, I know my fiance prefers to be bundled to where you can barely see her in the winter time she hates the cold.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

TimothyEllis said:


> I'm told area I'm going to be staying in most of the time is on a high plateau, and while the days are nice, the temperature drops fast in the late afternoon, and gets cold at night. Sounds a lot like Melbourne or Adelaide, and I deliberately try not to go there any more.
> 
> 15C is cold for me these days, simply because its what I'm used to now. I haven't worn 2 jumpers in years now, and the leather jacket hasn't been worn since my last trip south.


I live in Austin and the historical temps in early November are lows around 13C with highs around 24C, and in late November are around a low of 7C up to a high of 18C. November can be unpredictable, we have a feature called a "blue norther", where winds from the far north can blow through and drop the daytime temperatures 10-15C in less than an hour.

I'm not sure any place around here qualifies as a plateau. The official elevation is 150 meters above sea level, and the highest point in the city is listed as only around 90 meters higher (and you have to climb Mount Bonnell to get there). You have to go some distance to the west of Austin to get to the Edwards Plateau, where elevations can get to 900 meters.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

TimothyEllis said:


> I'm thinking of going to a Comic-con type event in Austin Texas in November.
> 
> I'm told the temperature drops quite low at night, and since I live sub-tropical, I'm going to feel it.
> 
> ...


I can't help chuckling. I'm in Wisconsin and I just start wearing a light jacket to work in October and that's only because I leave for work at 5:30 a.m. and it's not light yet.  I imagine in Austin, it's a bit warmer.

I was in San Antonio in January one year and just wore a hooded zipped up sweatshirt in the early morning, and took it ovf as the day warmed into the 60s and 70s. San Antonio isn't very far from Austin so I can't imagine it is that much warmer.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I was in San Antonio in January one year and just wore a hooded zipped up sweatshirt in the early morning, and took it ovf as the day warmed into the 60s and 70s. San Antonio isn't very far from Austin so I can't imagine it is that much warmer.


60's and 70's (F) for me is jumper weather. I'm used to 80's+, with humidity. Getting down into the 50's at night is shiver weather!

Its funny how you adapt to where you live. I used to live down south where the extremes were bigger. 100+ in summer, and 50 in winter. But I've been living in sub-tropics now for 16 years.



Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I'm not sure any place around here qualifies as a plateau. The official elevation is 150 meters above sea level, and the highest point in the city is listed as only around 90 meters higher (and you have to climb Mount Bonnell to get there). You have to go some distance to the west of Austin to get to the Edwards Plateau, where elevations can get to 900 meters.


Austin will be the final destination, spending most time around a place call Big Lake, which is a little west and south of San Angelo.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A number of years ago I bought an English Civil Defense Great Coat - almost to the ankles make of Merino wool.  Long, warm, kept the wind and damp out.  Maybe too warm.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

I live in the south island of New Zealand. 

A warm outer layer coat is a great idea (sorry, no idea where to get a good men's one), but I highly recommend paying attention to your under layers too. 

Silk or merino are better than thermal as they breathe better and I find they don't tend to make me overheat so badly when I end up somewhere warmer than expected. 

The NZ Nature Company do some lovely silk and possum/merino layers. 

Layering means you have more flexibility when it comes to changeable weather, too. 

Also, pay attention to *where* you feel cold. Is it actually your feet and the back of your neck? Your hands and legs? Then concentrate on warming those bits up, rather than just generally adding more clothes.

And keep an eye out for pocket hand warmers. Little pouches you can click and initiate a chemical reaction that warms them up. You keep them in your coat pockets for when you just need more heat. (If you have access to a microwave a little pouch - or kids sock - of rice or wheat will work too, but it's less convenient for traveling)

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MarkdownFanatic (Jan 14, 2014)

A bit of advice from Scandinavia. Well, we've seen some mild winters here lately -- that's when it doesn't really go below -5 degrees Celsius. But we have the odd COLD winter now and then -- meaning you might go all the way down to -20 degrees Celsius in the daytime. So we learn a few tricks 

The best way to stay warm is... layers. All over. Heaping heavy stuff primarily on your upper body will just make your legs feel twice as cold (and your feet even worse).

Get yourself a good runner's suit, the tight-fitting, breathable kind. Wear it underneath your regular clothes. Wear two pairs of socks in a pair of slightly oversized shoes. If you plan on going to Europe in places where it's COLD, you get yourself an actual track suit, a nice, "thick" one, and wear it beneath some loose-fitting regular clothing. The trick is to have a nice, comfy, complete "shell" all over your body.

You can also check out advice on cold-weather fashion from the real experts on that stuff -- the people of the village of Oymyakon http://russia-oymyakon.weebly.com/clothing.html 

... And have a nice trip


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

The problem with layers is taking them off in warm places, like stores, and having to put them on again after. Its not always possible.

But an overcoat down below the knees, is easy to take off, carry, and put back on.

That's my thinking anyway.

I agree layers is best if spending a long time outside in the cold. But I dont anticipate doing so.


----------



## MarkdownFanatic (Jan 14, 2014)

That's why "breathable" is the key word for layers. Other than that, you're right. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in the Chicago 'burbs. It can get _cold_ here in winter. Ever since down coats made first appearance, that I remember, years ago -- nothing else for truly cold weather as far as I'm concerned. I remember my last winter wool coat. That was supposed to keep me warm and be comfortable?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Sandpiper said:


> Ever since down coats made first appearance, that I remember, years ago -- nothing else for truly cold weather as far as I'm concerned.


Do you know where I can get one from?


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

TimothyEllis said:


> Do you know where I can get one from?


Try these guys. Looks like they ship to Aus. Otherwise, google "long men's down coats"
https://www.blacks.co.uk/mens/mens-clothing/jackets-coats/insulated-down-jackets/
Sounds like a great trip


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There are three U.S. stores where I coat / jacket shop.  As TheLemontree suggested, I would search something like "Australia shop men down coat".


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi 

Did you try Amazon?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

tessa said:


> Did you try Amazon?


I tend to ignore Amazon for hard stuff. Too many of their suppliers refuse to ship outside the US, and those which do tend to cost more than the item itself for freight. Ebay US is the same.


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

Try http://global.llbean.com

They ship to Australia and will display in Aussie money, handle taxes, etc. They're not cheap, but they make a very nice coat, including a couple longer than thigh-length.

Good luck!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

kdiem said:


> Try http://global.llbean.com
> 
> They ship to Australia and will display in Aussie money, handle taxes, etc. They're not cheap, but they make a very nice coat, including a couple longer than thigh-length.
> 
> Good luck!


Nice range. But I couldn't find any long length coats. Can you direct link me to 1?


----------



## michisjourdi (Jan 21, 2016)

TimothyEllis said:


> Nice range. But I couldn't find any long length coats. Can you direct link me to 1?


This seems to be the only trench coat they have, but it seems a little shorter than what you want.

http://global.llbean.com/shop/All-Weather-Commuter-Coat/83727.html#prefn1=customStyle&prefv1=Trench&start=1

ETA: Something that I've learned is that a heavy ill-fitting coat is worse than a thin coat with a good material for keeping out the cold. I don't remember what the materials are, though.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Way shorter than I'm looking for, but thanks for the effort.


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

Knee length.

http://global.llbean.com/shop/Noreaster-Commuter-Coat-with-Gore-Tex%2C-Knee-Length/56530.html#q=commuter%2Bcoat&start=1

I can tell you from experience it's bulky but warm (at least the women's model).


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I purchased a North Aware coat last year and loved it:

Scroll down and you'll see all of the features on their main page: https://northaware.com/

https://northaware.com/collections/men
https://northaware.com/collections/women

It's fully convertible, so if you're too hot, you can take things off, too cold, you can put things on. For some of the styles, the bottom zips on and off so you can either have a long coat or a short coat, there are zippers in the sleeves with gloves inside, a built in "gator" - which is a piece of fabric that goes over your face and neck so you don't have to carry a scarf, a deep hood (which you can take off if you don't want it), a lining you can take out or put back in depending how much cold you're experiencing, and it's water proof. It is a GREAT coat.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

KateDanley said:


> I purchased a North Aware coat last year and loved it:
> 
> Scroll down and you'll see all of the features on their main page: https://northaware.com/
> 
> ...


Nice. Not sure its long enough though. I couldn't see the 'bottom zips off' part anywhere.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Anything L.L. Bean made is the bomb. Wife's cousin works for L.L. Bean corporate.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, TimothyEllis ..... Did you go to your "comic-con" thingie?
How did you find Austin?  They did have some very cold nights.
What did you decide on wearing and did you need the protection on the days that you were there?

Inquiring minds want to know......


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, TimothyEllis ..... Did you go to your "comic-con" thingie?
> How did you find Austin? They did have some very cold nights.
> What did you decide on wearing and did you need the protection on the days that you were there?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know......


No, I didn't in the end. The whole thing fell apart before I even started looking at airfares.

But I am off to London for the 20 Books London conference next week, where its going to be cold cold cold. An opportunity to pick Michael Anderle's brain. 

I never did find a suitable overcoat, but I did find wool thermals.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well good luck to you in your adventures.


----------

